

1 in 10 Dead Bosses Are Murdered. - brianl
http://gizmodo.com/5835821/1-in-10-dead-bosses-are-murdered

======
Bud
The original article headline is: "1 in 10 Dead Bosses Are Murdered."

This is a rather crucial difference, to put it rather mildly. You should use
the original headline.

~~~
brianl
corrected. thanks!

------
brianl
My personal experience is that about 20% of bosses (I'm including my boss's
bosses) were so often out of line that there were employees hoping to meet
these guys in a dark alley. 70% of my bosses were varying degrees of
competence/incompetence. And, only about 10% were respected and liked.

------
pewpewlasergun
Why didn't they give the non-management murder statistic? Or the percentage of
fatalities that were in management?

~~~
brianl
Original report summary with links to more details:
<http://bls.gov/news.release/cfoi.nr0.htm>

The non-management homicide figures seems to be slightly higher at 11%.

